# My Cockapoo attacked me!



## Annie Hall (Sep 12, 2017)

My recently spayed, 6 month old usually very loving cockapoo bitch, Molly, was given a dental stick yesterday morning, she has had them plenty of times before.
This time , however, she just sniffed and licked it, and for hours just sat with it looking cross. in between she was fed and walked but just went back to it, not playing or interacting with us, just nursing the stick, which she only nibbled a bit of. If we so much as moved she would jump, turn away and growl, like she was afraid we were going to take it off her.
Later on, she sat by my feet, about a foot away from it and, as I went to stroke her she suddenly lunged at me angrily, biting two of my fingers, drawing blood.
She also weed on the mat, we smacked her and told her off and threw the stick away, but now I am worried , why did she do this totally out of character thing? And is she likely to repeat this because she is supposed to have a dental stick every day? Any suggestions would be gratefully received.


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

Hiya,

A few things here -

1. It sounds like she is displaying resource guarding behaviour. As she has bitten you, I highly recommend you seek some professional help with a positive re-enforcement trainer & not try to solve this solely on your own.

2. Please do not physically punish her for her behaviour. She was warning you to back off, at this point I would suggest just leaving her. OR seeing if you can swap out the dental stick for an alternative treat of higher value, for example some cooked chicken. ONLY take the stick if she is willing to let you have it for now.

3. On the subject of physical punishment, please be extra wary of this. She is likely not able to associate what she has done wrong here and you could very well be making the behaviour worse as she will fear she is going to get smacked. 

4. You really do not need to give dogs daily dental sticks. Id recommend getting her used to having her teeth brushed, for example, and perhaps doing this once a day as an alternative.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

From her point of view today she did not want to eat the stick, but still considered it high value and was worried she was going to lose it, hence the staying with it, turning away from you and when that did not work growling at you. Finally she thought you were going to take it despite her warnings and that is why she bit you. For her then she was smacked and told off so she is likely to be even more worried about having things taken off her now.

Weeing on the mat is either a sign of her being stressed in this case or maybe she has a urine infection and is feeling off which is why she was not eating the stick in the first place.

As Becky says now she has bitten it would be well worth getting some professional advice now to make sure this never happens again. 

The important thing is to remember she only bit because you pushed her into it - she was telling you she was stressed and worried and needs to regain her faith in you (much as I am sure you need to in her). If she has something you want back you need to either call her away, distract her, or if she really needs to be directly approached swap it for something she wants more. 

For now no more dentasticks (she does not need them) and nothing long lasting in terms of treats until you have been able to get some help


----------

